# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Leaking tap and cant fix it, need help.

## wozzzzza

ive got a cold water tap in the bathroom, normal twist on off tap that wont stop leaking, it just goes drip, drip, drip, drip.
ive replaced the washer first time and didnt stop it, i got one of the seat grinding tools and gound it until it was flat and shiny and replaced ther washer and still didnt fix it, i put one of them domes washers in it and it fixed it for a month and now its dripping again.
what else can i do??
what i have noticed though is that there is like a hairline crack or mark of somesor on the seat i cant grind out with the grinder, could it be a crack and the water is leaking thorugh that??

----------


## leeton

Geez Wozzza you are having some problems...I would just replace the tap...might be cheaper in the long run. :Biggrin:

----------


## Japes

had the same problems. Knew we were doing a new tap eventually so in the meantime i tried a few things, i know this doesn't help unless you have one but i ended up using an old brass and leather (looks like leather but doubt it is) washer that was pull out of another tap. Strangely enough it worked.
Short of replacing the tap i doubt you'll beat it.

----------


## wonderplumb

Try a stainless seat but a screw in one, and if it comes with a flat white plastic looking washer throw it and use an O ring, if it is cracked Id look at getting the tap bodies replaced before it causes any sort of damage behind the wall. Dont go too hard with the re-seater because youll end up with no seat or eventually wear out the brass to a point that it will split. I have it on very good authority that there will be a new product available soon that will grind a seat to accept the dome washers comfortably and at the same time still being able to use a standard washer. Wozzzaa, id just keep using dome washers untill you can get it fixed.

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah thanks, i happened to goto a plumbing store today and they sell packs of 8 stainless steel seats for $45 but had none in stock and they reckon its cheaper than a new tap and worth a try.
so i will probably try that first before new tap.  the tap in question doesnt sit in the wall, its mounted in the top of the bathroom bowl vanity, so any leaks will fall inside the bottom cupboard. 
any way, what is the process of reseating a tap?? do the new setas get glued on? screwed on? or what?  if screwed, how do you create the thread?
also, do you need some sort of reseating tool?? 
third, would it be cheaper to get a new tap? or a plumber to do it?

----------


## wonderplumb

Mate if its in a vanity you would be better off replacing the 'basin set' altogether, they come as a kit with new spout, handles, flanges, spindles etc. and at the risk of sounding like a broken record you would be better off getting your plumber to change it, they are a c**t of a thing to change, definately the job I hate the most in plumbing!
Not only that to install new seats you need to buy the kit that comes with the thread tapper and all the necessary bits and pieces to do the job.

----------


## Batpig

Dear Wonderplumb, 
Regarding replacement stainless seat types, you don't reckon the pushed-in ones by "Fix A Tap" would do the job? You definitely think the screw-in ones by "Hydroseal" are worth the extra trouble?... 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## wonderplumb

> Dear Wonderplumb, 
> Regarding replacement stainless seat types, you don't reckon the pushed-in ones by "Fix A Tap" would do the job? You definitely think the screw-in ones by "Hydroseal" are worth the extra trouble?... 
> Best Wishes,
> Batpig.

  I certainly do mate, never had a hassle with them where the push in ones ive seen come loose and continuously leak, push up and jam open the jumper valve and even seen one split, though I suspect this was due to improper installation.

----------


## Batpig

Fair enough Wonderplumb! My brother's got a cracked seat at the moment, and I was about to give him a pair of the "Fix-A-Tap" seats that I had lying around. He was even telling me that he wasn't convinced on the idea of just pushing something in, but I was saying "heck, they must be okay...", so thanks a packet. The Hydroseal kit won't break him... 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------

